# FLW Magenta Filter, To Use or Not to Use ??



## TrueIntuition (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm interested in using the FLW Magenta filter for some evening landscape shots. Can anyone recommend a decent one ??
Also, I hear people saying that the same effect can be achieved using a Photoshop adjustment layer photo filters.
I've used that post processing method before and I like the result, but can I achieve a better result using the filter on camera ??
Thanks for your thoughts on this,
Pete


----------



## KmH (Oct 31, 2013)

Here you go Pete. Be sure you get the right filter thread size for your lens. - Hoya 77mm FLW HMC Lens Filter

A FLW magenta filter's main purpose is to counteract the color temperature of indoor lighting.
But that doesn't mean it can't be used to artistically color a landscape image.

Without seeing your result from using Photoshop we can't say if using the filter will work better, or not.
But with Photoshop you can always delete or adjust the edit, whereas with the filter on the lens that is not as easily done once you release the shutter.


----------



## TrueIntuition (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey, Thanks Keith for the reply and for letting me know a little more about the purpose of the FLW Magenta filter and for the recomendation.
I didn't really post a picture of my Photoshop attempt because it's a rather sad attempt, but here it is anyway.
Pete


----------



## Dao (Nov 1, 2013)

This is one example I saw in the past that also use a physical FLW filter.


----------



## TrueIntuition (Nov 1, 2013)

That's the video that got me thinking about getting the filter. I suppose I could just try and do it in Photoshop, but I want to try and always do what I can in camera first.
Being in Florida we have lots of coast line ( this video is actually in Tampa, about 10 minutes from where I live) so I'm really enjoying landscape photos.


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 1, 2013)

Holy Moses that is some BAD hair!


----------



## amolitor (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, that hair is pretty awful.

Also, I really enjoy how he shows us the twilight photo and the nighttime one, and proudly declares that the twilight one is just obviously so much better. Huh. Cuz, I know you're the man and all that stuff Bryan, but I kind of like the night one better.


----------

